# Instant coop!



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I found this on Craigslist this morning, for FREE! 
http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/zip/5965305792.html
The huge crate could be cut in half all the way around, add some more plywood and you have a BIG coop or two small coops.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I need one to keep straw in..


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Darn, it's deleted.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Darn, it's deleted.


Yep, somebody got a good deal with that crate.


----------

